# Roasting a turkey in Weber BBQ



## aussie girl (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm seriously considering getting a Weber BBQ for hubby this Christmas, but not sure of the sizes. They didn't have any in stock at our local BBQ store, but I did come home with a fancy 28 page brochure.

Weber has the 47cm and 57cm varieties. So I'm just wondering if anyone here has roasted a turkey in a weber, and if so, what size do you have?


----------



## thumpershere2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Aussie, I have made a turkey in a weber several times and it comes out great. It has a great smokey taste and golden brown and moist. I don't do anything fancy and I just set the turkey in a  regular cake pan with a little water and baste it a few times toward the end. I do set the turkey on a metal trivit in the cake pan but there are times I forget that too.The weber is great for all meats.


----------



## GB (Nov 16, 2005)

I have never done it myself, but when my grandparents moved to FL in '85 we spend Thanksgiving with them down there. They made the turkey on the grill (not sure if it was a Webber or not) and it was the best turkey I have ever tasted.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Nov 16, 2005)

Turkey on a Webber sounds great! 

As for the size, well, I'm a firm believer in manifest destiny grilling. Your meals will expand to fill the natural boundries of your grill, so I'd vote for the big one!

John

(2 gas grills, 1 smoker, a Smokey Joe, and counting....)

John

PS - Hey, do I get any bonus points for actually using the term "manifest destiny" on a cooking forum?


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 16, 2005)

I have done a turk on the weber, using indirect heat, and wonderful woodchips for great smoke flavor.  I would get the big one for sure.  And of course, replace the coals every hour...and I don't add cold charcoal, but already lighted and going charcoal...better results.


----------



## Constance (Nov 16, 2005)

HB has done several turkeys on the Weber...he recommends the larger size grill. He does it over indirect heat using the same method as Robo, and highly recomends brining the turkey for 24 hours first, to keep it juicy. He also says to keep the temp about 350 degrees, and to always control the heat using the bottom vents. Never close the top vents or the smoke will give the turkey a bitter taste. A 12 lb. turkey is just about the right size.


----------



## foodaholic (Nov 16, 2005)

I do that every Christmas,and I really don't have anything to add.I agree with Constance a 12lber is a very good size to work with.


----------



## QSis (Nov 16, 2005)

Aussie Girl, 

I assume you are talking about a Weber charcoal kettle, as opposed to a Weber gas grill?  If so, yes, the larger kettle is the one to get.

If your husband is serious about smoking ribs, poultry and large cuts of meats, you should consider a Weber Smokey Mountain which is a compact, bullet-shaped smoker with two cooking levels.  Very easy to use for long cooks.  

The problem may be in finding one "down under".

Lee


----------



## aussie girl (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your helpful replies.

John - manifest destiny is definately an American term, but yes, one bonus point.

I'm with you Thumper, I just love the 'unique' flavour of the Weber, so will more than likely be keeping it simple.

QSis - I checked the brochure and the Smokey Mountain is available here.  Our personal friend, the Butcher has an industrial size smoke-house and we can have our meat smoked anytime.

Neither hubby nor I have any experience with a weber, but have tasted the results from our friends efforts.  I know I'm looking forward to learning.


----------



## TreeToad (Nov 17, 2005)

Aussie Girl,

I would recommend getting the Smokey Mountain.
Been using one for two years now and they are fantastic.
Cooking a turkey in a kettle is more complicated because you
have to keep adding charcoal and temperature control can
be a bit tricky for the beginer.
With the Smokey Mountain, You just fill the charcoal bowl
once and forget it.
To learn all about the Smokey Mountain, visit this site..
http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/


----------



## Constance (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks for that site, Tree Toad...the apple-brined turkey looks awfully good.


----------



## comissaryqueen (Nov 17, 2005)

Anyone have time and temps?


----------



## Constance (Nov 17, 2005)

Temperature should be around 350. I can't tell you about the time per lb...you could probably find that on the Butterball site. 
But don't over-do it...take it out before it gets all the way up to temp on your meat thermometer, tent it with foil, and let it stand. It will continue to cook after you take it off.


----------



## Dina (Nov 17, 2005)

Just tried some awsome smoked turkey at our MOPS luncheon today.  It was sooo delicious!  Too bad I don't own a smoker.

Dina


----------



## SilvrBck (Nov 18, 2005)

Best turkey I've ever made was on the Weber charcoal grill. I have the 22 inch grill and a rotisserie that I used for the turkey. I brined it overnight, then skewered an orange to keep the turkey centered on the spit. I seasoned it up and cooked it over indirect heat. It only took a couple of hours and it was marvelous. All the juices that normally run off and drip into a pan stay on the surface of the turkey and carmelize. You still get plenty of drippings for awesome gravy. It is a little smokey. I wasn't sure if we'd like it but we sure did. Here's some pics:





















I highly recommend it!!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 18, 2005)

I too have picture of the results I've obtained. They are in the "Member's Pictures" section. I posted the technique, temperatures, and time/lb. for my technique. I don't have a rotisserie, but the bird comes out perfect anyway. And I cook twenty pouders with no problem. I have the Webber 22 inch covered kettle charcoal grill. I adore the thing. But the smoker looks amazing as well. Probably won't be getting one soon though. I have other bills to take care of, and new archery equipment that I need to get first. The kettle works great for me. Know need to get anything else for now.

My post is found under the chicken/turkey forum.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Raine (Nov 28, 2005)

I'd have to second the Smokey Mountain.  You just can't beat a Weber, be it a kettle or a WSM.


----------

